# FIPS



## carrie (Jun 30, 2004)

My WONDERFUL 10 month old kitty has be unofficially diagnosed with FIPS.   

I brought him into the hospital last thursday with a high temperature. They put him on an IV and antibiotics. He did not respond to antibiotics and was very jaundiced. His liver levels were high so they did an ultrasound and took some samples of the fluid building up in his stomach. Without a tissue sample they can't be 100% sure but they say it is likely FIPS.

What I read on the internet does not sound promising. Zoomie seems doomed.

The vets say not to give up. He came home today with antibiotics for secondary infections, steroids/anti-inflammatories and a very experimental medicine of bovine colostrum.8O They said to feed him baby food to get him to eat. I bought an eyedropper to force him with liquids.

So I'm just trying my best to keep him comfortable. I am not sure what else I can do. The vet bill was $1600!! But luckily I have pet insurance.

sad & brokenhearted,
carrie


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I hate to hear news like this.  Best wishes to you and Zoomie.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so sorry. That darned disease seems to be going around lately :? I lost a kitty to that a few years ago, and a couple people on the boards are dealing with it right now  I'll say some prayers for you and Zoomie, and keep us posted. *hugs*









ps- yeah, that pet insurance is a lifesaver 8O


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

I am so sorry,

And i hate to sound dumb, but what is FIPS?


----------



## carrie (Jun 30, 2004)

Ta3339 said:


> I am so sorry,
> 
> And i hate to sound dumb, but what is FIPS?


Not dumb at all. You are lucky to never have known what it is! I didn't know until recently. I wish I never had to know.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I'm feel bad for you. Hopefully things will turn around. I read a post about this disease earlier this week.


----------



## carrie (Jun 30, 2004)

Zoomie is better today. I wonder about the long term use of steriods, but it seems to reduce the swelling in his belly. He is walking around and purring (whereas last week he could not walk or purr). Not zooming, but we set the bar pretty low.

Zoomie has always been a laid back and kinda dumb cat. I can't imagine doing anything of this with the cats I've had in the past. I put a dollop of NutriCal on my finger and just stick it in his mouth and it eats it because he doesn't know to spit it out. Syringing water to his cheek really works well too. It would be nice if he ate on his own, then again I keep him fed so much on NutriCal and baby food so much he may not be hungry.

The colostrum is messy. It has light talcum powder like consistency. I mix with the baby food. I spoon the mix in his mouth and after we are done he is covered in baby food.

His urine is still dark yellow, and there was no sun today so I couldn't sit with him outside and work on reducing the jaundice. 

This is a picture of me and Zoomie in happier times:


----------



## carrie (Jun 30, 2004)

Zoomie is very listless and weak.

I suppose it could be any day now.


----------



## Alison (May 11, 2004)

I don't know what to say-I'm so sorry


----------



## carrie (Jun 30, 2004)

Zoomie was put to sleep yesterday. I probably waited too long. He could barely move.   

FIP is a terrible terrible virus. I hope they can find a vaccine for it.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about poor Zoomie. What a terrible thing to go through. He is in a better place now, with no sickness or pain.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am so sorry about Zoomie, Carrie 
I will keep you in my thoughts


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so, so sorry about Zoomie. Take comfort in knowing that you did everything you could, FIP is such a horrific disease. I lost my cat,Pumpkin to FIP several years ago. He was also 10 months old. He and Zoomie are playing together across the rainbow bridge. *hugs*


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about Zoomie. FIP is indeed a terrible disease.

There *is* a vaccine for FIP, unfortunately, it doesn't work. Vaccinated cats often get sicker and die faster. 

Zoomie's picture reminds me of my boy Marcus. He did not live very long either, due to multiple medical problems, but he was the light of my life for the time we had together.

Hugs,
Dr. Jean


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I'm sorry to her about Zoomie. Just know you did all you could and remember the good things.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorry about Zoomie, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about Zoomie. I know how difficult it is to lose a kitty.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww... *sigh* I'm so sorry for what you went thru.. Zoomie is a very handsome cat and I know he will live on forever in your memories.. We're all here for you if you need someone to talk to.

My thoughts are with you,
Best wishes,
Tanya


----------



## carrie (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the condolences. It has been a difficult week. I hope no one on this forum ever has to deal with FIP. It is simply awful. 

I think I waited too long for Z hoping he would get better. In the end he was far gone.

I'm probably jumping back into the cat realm again. We are looking at a pair of 4 month old kittens (solid gray and solid black). Their liveliness is comforting. THeir foster mom is pretty picky about who she gives them to (even though there is a big population of kittens right now and no one is adopting). We've seemed to have passed the test. I just want to wait a week and make sure the house is clean and virus free.


----------



## carrie (Jun 30, 2004)

I need to add that the cruelty in which FIP attacks a cat is so distressing that I think I am scarred for life from it. Perhaps in time I can start a FIP support group. It IS that bad. Ask Riddle.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am glad you are feeling somehow at peace
I just wanted to add that it is a good thing that the foster mommy is picky. Asking questions before giving kittens away is a must. I also charged $20 per cat so I would make up for the vet visit. The other expenses (kmr, litter, food for 6 weeks for 13 kittens) are just my and Andrew's volunteer work. You may find it hard to believe but the $20 made a difference when some people walked in and asked "Free kittens?". And we told them how much and for what reason - they walked out without even looking at the cats
When I gave my foster babies away I encountered people that weren't desirable kitty parents at all. And I will give you an example

A couple walked in I showed them the kitties. Soon I slowly started asking them my set of questions. They were very fond of them - how cute they were and so on..The husband was losing patience at one point and started walking around. I got him back and continued. I asked if they had had cats before. The wife said 'no', he said 'yes, earlier in our marriage'. Of course my next question was 'what happened to him/her'. And he answered smiling ' I had to get rid of him because it was a long haired and it got poop stuck on his tail once and didn't want to clean him off'. Of course I started being tougher on them putting pressure on the responsabilities that come with having a pet. The wife wanted to go on - but he said 'if that is what it takes we better not'. They gave up right away - in less than 10 minutes. It usually took me a little over a half an hour/ per kitty (whenever I had walks in) to get through with the questionaire + going through the 3 pages hand out with info that I gave everybody to take home. Most of the times I was asked questions - which was a plus coming from the future parents. I changed minds about declawing, playing with hands with the kitties...so it is worth it.
The fact that there is a big population of cats still shouldn't stop anybody from being picky - it is the irresponsible pet ownership that got those cats in that position.

I wanted to add that the couple had their eyes on cute little Buttons - and he was a long haired


----------



## carrie (Jun 30, 2004)

Whereas I agree one has to be selective, I still stand by my comment that she was too picky. The vet had already told her that not only did we spend exorbant amounts of money to save our dying cat, but visited him everyday at the hospital and researched alternatives and kept him alive longer than someone who didn't care or know about cats would. We kept him indoors and all the vaccination records were there. So I would say we are far from someone who would give away a pet we've grown to love because it was to hairy and couldn't clean his butt. Z was peeing on my bed and I still worked hard to save him. She knew all that.

Plus this lady has 8 cats and does not have the $$ to take care of more. In my opinion, she is lucky to find people wanting slightly older kitten and have proven themselves as long-term pet owners. If we were like those people you describe I would understand, but anyone could see during the first meeting we were not (I also spoke to her for 1 hour on the phone later).


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about Zoomie...FIP is awful, and I hope you can find comfort in knowing you shared some wonderful times with your kitty companion.

I, too, lost a feline friend a little over a month ago, and it was sudden and scary, and I felt lost when it was all over. Shocking, to say the least. I felt comfort in finding another little kitten to shower with love, so we did end up getting another cat. I felt it was important to get another one to keep my 8-yr. old company. They are now the best of friends.

((HUGS))

Lisa


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

The lady sounds unreasonable with all the proof of your love for Zoomie, Carrie 
You are such a wonderful pet parent


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Carrie, I am so sorry to hear about Zoomie! What a beautiful cat! How blessed he was to have your love and affection. Carrie, my cat Journey had to be put to sleep a month yesterday, and may I just share that she was going to be on steroids all her life. When I adopted her she had been on them 3 months, she was constantly bloated from them, tired, chronic thirst and just not herself. It was an up and down dosage rollercoaster based upon her auto immune disorder outbreaks. Steroids though so helpful come with a price too. It helps a condition and takes a toll on the organs. Zoomie is no longer suffering, it is so hard to watch them cling for life. I'm sorry Carrie.  What you have just endured and your pain is what all us here one day dread, to say Goodbye to that special priceless love that only these kitttys are capable of. We're here for you Carrie, my prayers are with you.


----------



## carrie (Jun 30, 2004)

*Thanks for all the condolences*

It feels sad without Z. But we got our 2 kittens (older kittens 4 months old) from the foster lady today. I feel a little bad about diss'in her. She is anal, but she brought with them a cat bed, toys, 3 bags of food, etc.

They won't replace Zoomie, he was one in a million, but it is nice to see such healthy liveliness again.

Pictures will follow once I charge my digital camera.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I said a prayer for Zoomie and you. I just wanted to say that I did the same as you when my Jazz had to be put to sleep -- her getting sick and dying all happened within two days. I got two more kitties about a month later. I was a bit afraid -- I thought I might start to compare them to Jazz because I wanted her back so much. But as I got to know them I realized how different they were, and they never really remind me of Jazz. She was in a class by herself -- my new babies, although wonderful, are nothing like her and that comforts me, strangely. I want to leave her as she was in my heart, and get to know my new kitties for who they are, without comparing. That is what helped my heart start to heal -- saving two unique animals and making them a new part of my life. I wish the same for you -- blessings and good luck.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry fo you losing your baby. Just remember there's an angel in heaven smiling down with a purring bundle on their lap.


----------

